# Portage, MI Blk male 3yr Hawkeye



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12336723
I can't post his pic, but he is purebred and very handsome!


Hawkeye is a handsome 3 year old Shepherd mix. His smooth coat is all black in color, and he has big bat ears and the most beautiful brown eyes! He weighs approximately 55 pounds so he's the perfect size for all of the larger dog lovers out there. Hawkeye can be a little timid when first meeting new people but he's come a long way with this since he's been with the SPCA. He just loves going for long walks and has a beautiful gait when he walks. If you're searching for a loving and loyal companion, look no further than this sweetie!! ****His adoption fee is $325****; includes neuter surgery, vaccinations, and all medical. For an adoption application, or to make an appointment to meet this pet, please E-MAIL [email protected]. E-mail is the single best way to expedite your request. You may also download an adoption application from our website. Thank you! The SPCA spays or neuters all dogs and puppies. Dogs over six months of age are heartworm tested, and heartworm preventative is applied monthly while in the SPCA's care. Heartworm positive dogs are treated. All dogs and puppies are given medication for roundworms and are tested for other intestinal parasites. If worms are found, the dogs are treated. All dogs and puppies are checked and treated for fleas. All dogs in our care are vaccinated for DHLPP, rabies, bordetella nasal, and bordetella injection; puppies are provided three DHLPP vaccinations. Dogs and puppies are individually priced.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Wow that is a really nice looking dog. If my wife had a job still I would grab him up in a sec.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a handsome dog! He has a gorgeous face!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yesterday Hawkeye was pulled from the SPCA to be fostered , I may be taking him on to foster as the current foster has 11 dogs right now. He is timid, needs leash work, and not yet housebroken. He just needs some TLC and a good diet to get a bit more weight on.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wowza!!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bump, I could help with a transport...


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

Good for you Jane! I wish I had room to Foster! Let me know if you do foster him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

still available, anyone want a black beauty??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I went and played with Hawkeye today. He is very sweet and strong for being underweight. I am not fostering him as Kacie was sick last week, he is now housebroken, crate trained and has picked up commands, wanting to please in the two weeks ofbeing in his foster home.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

oh my he is a beauty!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Up you go, Hawkeye


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, Hawkeye is now at my house as a foster. My two girls get along fine with him. We did the intro outside in the fenced in back yard one at a time. When it was time to go in, Hawkeye wouldn't come. We had over a foot of snow last night and he just kept running the fence line in the wooded area. After almost an hour I finally coaxed him to me with natural balance roll cut up. I know now that he will have to be leashed til he is more comfortable here. His foster before me has 13 dogs and a smaller yard, so he probably just came in and out witht the pack. He shows great potential for agility!! Jumped over split rail fence with grace. He will make someone a great pet)


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! Jane!!!!!!!







I know he will thrive in your care, Thank-You!!!!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

^^^^ up^^^


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jane, How is he doing?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well he is a great counter surfer!! I was marinating some pork steaks w teriaki and soy sauce, ran upstairs for a minute, heard bone crunching and found him and Onyx enjoying a raw meal. Then about 5 hrs later, he barfed up a round bone. He was crated, Onyx went to see what the noise was and he was growling at her, guarding his bone. Onyx wouldn't settle, so I had to go and throw it away, this happened at 1am. His first intro to raw wasn't like I planned! I hope he doesn't teach the others his tricks I think he was a chained out dog that was roughly handled and only to be disciplined. So when he got away he was gone and I am surprised AC actually caught him. He hates to have a hand grab his collar, he wilts. But is fine on a leash, I walked him to the vet to be weighed yesterday and he was great. He didn't know how to use stairs, and my daughter worked w/ him on up/down. I don't think he was ever inside, so had to be housebroken and just learn normal doggie manners. He is a loving boy, and him and Onyx get along great, he is full of energy. Kacie is a bit standoffish w/ him, but he submits. He has had trouble with coming inside for the first few days, we had to coax him w/food and leave the door open. Today he is doing better, came in twice with no hesitation. I put him on a long line at night and go out w/ him to do his p/p. His weight is up to 62# and I am giving him salmon oil and supplementing his kibble with eggs, yogurt and green tripe...tonight I couldn't resist and he got a small turkey neck. We go to the adoption event tomorrow, I hope he finds his forever family there!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jane, God Bless you for fostering him. I hope he finds his forever home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Taken Sunday night after coming inside from Blizzard conditions! Hawkeye loves the snow!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

AWW Snow Dog!


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow what a beautiful boy! Thank you so much for opening your home to him as a foster! Love the snow picture - my beagle/terrier mix comes in looking like that all through the winter - I love a snow loving dog!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tomorrow we are trying another adoption event at the SPCA. Wish us luck, please. I want to get him in a great forever home,as he is really bonding to me. I think after having him for a few weeks, that he may be a bit mixed with either Australian cattle dog or American Indian dog. His size, eye shape and length of tail gives me the impression that he is not all GSD. The petfinder pic is a bit deceiving, he looks all GSD in it. He is a really nice dog, regardless!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jane, He is bonding to you???







Could it be the feeling is mutual?














He also looks like Austrailan Kelpie. Sometimes they are mistaken for black gsd, the face looks like a Kelpie.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Doreen, you are right, he does look like an AK. I am going to research it more, it may be actually what he is! And no, I am not going to keep him, but I am getting attatched!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jane check your email!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Adopted: Portage, MI Blk male 3yr Hawkeye*

Adopted! We went yesterday to do a home visit to see how he would get along with "Bolo" a rhodesian ridgeback mix. They are the same size, have the same energy and played very well together. I am happy to report that the couple who fell in love with him have adopted him tonight! I believe he will be in a wonderful forever home~prayers answered!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Returned: Portage, MI Blk male 3yr Hawkeye*

The new owners couldn't deal w/two high energy boys, so he is back...


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Returned: Portage, MI Blk male 3yr Hawkeye*









Poor guy.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Returned: Portage, MI Blk male 3yr Hawkeye*

Oh Jane I am sorry, same thing happened when we adopted our Shrimp, someone brought her back to the humane society,"too much energy" and the husband was abusing her, we adopted her and after doing some research found out what she was mixed with,gsd and ak got her a playmate Royal gsd and they were the best of buds. They both played alot. I am sure he will find a great home. Doreen


----------

